# Control por tarjeta de red inalambrica



## niten (Feb 28, 2007)

hola, quiero controlar algo por medio de la tarjeta de red inalambrica de mi portatil, hay alguna forma de hacer esto?
me tope con un proyecto que utiliza un modem inalambrico para poder controlar un carrito de control remoto pero no se como lo logran.
seria de ayuda un diagrama o algo 
gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Feb 28, 2007)

mira es esta tienda

http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/categories.php?cPath=16_112

pero deberias indicar para que lo quieres.

Una mejor opcion es utilizar bluetool o zipbee,

Haber si sale alguien que este en el proceso, yo en estos momentos estoy buscando


----------



## niten (Mar 2, 2007)

como lo indica mi firma quiero hacerlo, pero gracias por la opcion
lo que quiero hacer es un control por medio de un router o modem inalambrico algo ya sea un motos o varioas motores, ese es mi interes.


----------

